# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Κλοπη παπαγαλου Ζακο.

## pedrogall

Στην Πατρα εκλεψαν τον ....Μανωλη, εναν παπαγαλο Afrikan Grey. 
Δειτε την σχετικη ειδηση.

Ο παπαγάλος που βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία τα είδε όλα...
Aπίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό. Η λεία των διαρρηκτών σε ένα καφενείο της Πάτρας ήταν... ο παπαγάλος! Ολα συνέβησαν το βράδυ της Τετάρτης (23-02-2011) όταν άγνωστοι εισέβαλαν σε καφενείο επί της οδού Ακρωτηρίου 207 και έκλεψαν... τον Μανώλη. 

Έναν παπαγάλο ζαγκό, γκρίζου χρώματος με κόκκινη ουρά. Σύμφωνα με την ιδιοκτήτρια του καφενείου Ντίνα Καραγιάννη, οι δράστες είχαν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό να αφαιρέσουν τον παπαγάλο, καθώς δεν άγγιξαν τίποτε άλλο από το καφενείο.

Εξάλλου, σύμφωνα με το theflashnews.gr, δύο ανήλικοι ηλικίας 16 και 17 ετών καθώς και δύο ακόμα ανήλικοι συνεργοί τους, προσπάθησαν να κλέψουν έναν εξωτικό παπαγάλο στο Ηράκλειο που η αξία του αγγίζει τις 2.500ευρώ. Ειδικότερα σύμφωνα με καταγγελία της παθούσας οι νεαροί ανήλικοι ενεργώντας από κοινού εισήλθαν  στο κατάστημα εμπορίας κατοικίδιων ζώων , στο οποίο είναι ιδιοκτήτρια  και με το πρόσχημα ότι είναι πελάτες την απασχόλησαν  ενώ άλλοι δύο συνεργοί τους, αφαίρεσαν από  ειδικό κλουβί  ένα παπαγάλο προέλευσης Αυστραλίας αξίας 2500 ευρώ. 

Η ιδιοκτήτρια του καταστήματος αντιλήφθηκε τους 2 ανήλικους, με αποτέλεσμα να τραπούν σε φυγή παρέα με τον παπαγάλο. Οι Αστυνομικοί έσπευσαν αμέσως στο σημείο  και ύστερα από υποδείξεις της ιδιοκτήτριας, εξέτασαν τους  δύο "αθώους" υποτίθεται  ανηλίκους της παρέας που παρέμεναν στο κατάστημα, οι οποίοι και ομολόγησαν το ρόλο τους στην διενέργεια της κλοπής.

Αργότερα και οι γονείς των παιδιών συνελήφθησαν για πλημμελή εποπτεία των παιδιών τους ενώ ο παπαγάλος και οι άλλοι δύο ανήλικοι καταζητούνται από την Αστυνομία.

----------


## Sunshine

Υπάρχει και ο Κοκος στην Πατρα. Ελπιζω οτι δεν τον εχουν κλεψει ακομα!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Έλεος θεέ μου έλεος.

----------


## Niva2gr

Βασικά αναμενόμενο. Αναρωτιέμαι πώς δεν το είχαν σκεφτεί να το κάνουν κι άλλοι μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## ann.lee2

σοκ ρε παιδια... δηλαδη οι κλεφτες αντι να κλεβουν πλεον κοσμηματοπωλεια θα κλεβουν ΠΕΤ ΣΟΠ... [ασχετο λιγο..ξερω οτι ειναι παλιο το θεμα ]

----------


## mariakappa

και που 'σαι ακομη.

----------


## nikoslarisa

δεν μου κανει εντιπωση.εμενα μου κλεψαν 50 καναρινια

----------

